# Rockport Trout and Reds



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Had a group of two on Saturday and found the trout early. The reds and been a little difficult lately and I wanted to get our trout limit early to take some pressure off. After getting our trout we left them biting to try and find some reds. We found a large school of reds in a back lake on our third stop. They were holding out in the middle and moving around a lot which made it difficult. We were able to pull some out but were a few short of our limit before the school dissolved. Had a good time though and caught a ton of undersized reds on several other stops. We ended up with 10 trout and three reds in the box plus a bunch of undersized fish that burnt up our bait. Had a good time with some good guys!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good job!! Man, what happen to the reds, they seemed to have pulled off the flats.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Higher water has scattered them a bit but they seem to be sticking deeper right now or pushed way back into the lakes where only the &$*#!! airboats can go!! Haha


----------

